# Boarded today and was linking turns!! AND then I CRASHED



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

So it was my 6th time out and I was linking turns on my bataleon evil twin - no problem. Or so I thought as I slammed my butt on the rock hard slope and pulled my hip out. 

Have any of you had a hip pull? I ride regular and it's only the back or right hip that got pulled today. I had a minor issue of that last weekend but today was excruciating.

How can I avoid that in the future? Is it just a matter of strengthening my legs and hip muscles and remembering to keep my weight forward to minimize catching an edge?

I love this sport but it's beating the sh*t out of me. 

Anyhow suggestions welcomed - even the smart ass ones!:cheeky4:


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Think I'll invest in those hidden hip and butt protectors - damn I hate to give in but I don't want to have it be a choice between boarding and walking.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

stop being a wuss and hit the gym!! lol jk they make padded shorts too ya know. maybe worth lookin in to them if your conditions are always hard slopes.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

damn i wasnt quick enough lol. you read my mind!


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

Padded shorts FTW! Given my time again, I would invest in a pair. My son and I ended up with bruises that extended from bum to calf from heavy falls on Whistler ice-sheets early in the season. No pulled hips, but we walked like grannies for a few days. I'd do anything to avoid that again.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Dudes!

Yep - I expected some abuse. I'm gonna step up my workouts and get some of those fruity padded pants.

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

If you pulled a muscle, padding isn't going to help.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

DC5R said:


> If you pulled a muscle, padding isn't going to help.


True, I need to strengthen the muscles and figure out how to not do it again. Padding may lessen the shock and some or the butt pain though...


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

The key may be to warm up first: like any excercise, stretch the muscles first before your first run. Warmed up muscles/tendons/ligaments will be able to stretch a little more when you fall ackwardly compared to cold/tense muscles.

Also, you might want to consider staying on some slower slopes until you get carving down. I'm assuming you're going at a quick clip which is why you said you "slammed" your butt.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

DC5R said:


> The key may be to warm up first: like any excercise, stretch the muscles first before your first run. Warmed up muscles/tendons/ligaments will be able to stretch a little more when you fall ackwardly compared to cold/tense muscles.
> 
> Also, you might want to consider staying on some slower slopes until you get carving down. I'm assuming you're going at a quick clip which is why you said you "slammed" your butt.


Excellent advise! I should warm up and will do that next time. It was a green slope - not too bad but I'll back down a level until I can be comfortable with balance and transitions.

Much appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm not sure if I'm reading this incorrectly. But I've taken some abuse on the mountain and never pulled a hip like that. I've twisted knees, bruised ribs/wrists/tailbones. I've broken skin and bone. 

How are you falling so that you are pulling your hip out?


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Man you've had some pretty bad injuries! Hope everything's OK now. 

I haven't heard of hip pulls before i got mine. The board probably over rotates my lower body while my upper body is still , pulling the hip. the weird thing is it's only my right hip that gets pulled.

Anyhow I'm taking a couple of weeks off and working them out and stretching, so hopefully it doesn't happen again. And I got those impact pants last night - We'll see how that works out!

Cheers


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

static stretching has been shown to NOT help prevent muscle pull injuries, doing it while your muscles are still cold is actually WORSE because you begin ripping some of the muscle fibers due to their tense state. Warm up with a couple of easy laps down terrain you are comfortable with and leave the stretching for afterwards if you are trying to increase flexibility.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> static stretching has been shown to NOT help prevent muscle pull injuries, doing it while your muscles are still cold is actually WORSE because you begin ripping some of the muscle fibers due to their tense state. Warm up with a couple of easy laps down terrain you are comfortable with and leave the stretching for afterwards if you are trying to increase flexibility.


He is correct. Dynamic stretch before any activity helps improve performance and prevent injury. Dynamic stretching is really anything that has muscles moving through range of movement. Examples are jumping jacks, squats, jumps, lunges, arm rotations, trunk rotations, etc. These quick, controlled movements ease your muscles into load-bearing contractions and tell the brain to pump more blood and oxygen down there for whatever is about to come.

There is a lot of research suggesting static stretches stimulate a nervous response in the brain that tells muscles to relax and elongate. This is precisely why flexibility gains can be achieved through routine, static stretches. The issue here is that muscles being told to relax before working hard can lead to strength imbalances- the root of tears, sprains, strains or worse.

Static stretching after the activity will help the muscles relax. The warm feeling you experience while holding a stretch is the blood rushing into the fibers bringing oxygen and other nutrients to help repair them. Being proactive about fitness boosts your performance and your enjoyment.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

*weight transfer the key*

I gather you were going from heel side to toe side, so the problem probably was you didn't shift you weight on to the toe edge quickly enough and caught the heel edge. The answer is a more substantial pivot of the left hip forward to get the weight on to the toe-side edge and also push down on the ball and toes of the right (trailing) foot. Or you may also have allowed your weight to move too far back on the board, allowing the board to shoot out in front of you. You must keep you weight over the board. If you get it too far back (it's a natural tendency and hard to resist) you lose all control and you will crash and probably twist that hip.
oldmike


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

oldmike said:


> I gather you were going from heel side to toe side, so the problem probably was you didn't shift you weight on to the toe edge quickly enough and caught the heel edge. The answer is a more substantial pivot of the left hip forward to get the weight on to the toe-side edge and also push down on the ball and toes of the right (trailing) foot. Or you may also have allowed your weight to move too far back on the board, allowing the board to shoot out in front of you. You must keep you weight over the board. If you get it too far back (it's a natural tendency and hard to resist) you lose all control and you will crash and probably twist that hip.
> oldmike



oldmike,

excellent advice and analysis! I bet I shifted my weight back and slipped as I'm always fighting that tendency


----------

